# 12 week puppy coughing



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

My puppy has started to cough today. Not a lot, first of all it was just while pulling on collar during walk today and again at puppy training. Now while watching tv he has woken up and started coughing. Kind of gagging and dry sounding. Only 2 or 3 times and is now asleep again.

Not sure if its kennel cough? Can they get this at a young age? We have had him a month now and he had been out walking for 2 weeks and met with a few other dogs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its not uncommon for a pup to cough if its pulling on a lead. Pups can get kennel cough, so keep and eye on him.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

> Kind of gagging and dry sounding.


Sounds like kennel cough to me


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

He is s coughing this morning when excited and when he went out for wee so going to ring vets when they open.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Probably kennel cough, there is a lot of it about.

A friend of mine who is a veterinary nurse said that instead of giving them antibiotic which can damage a puppy's immune system... let it run it's cause and treat the symptoms with Benalyn!!!

Hope Baxter gets better soon.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. If it is kennel cough I don't think it's a bad case. Just talk him for a walk to take kids to school as I didn't want to put him in his cage because he barks and whines and I knew that would irritate it. He didn't cough while walking but did again when we came inside just while I was taking his lead off. I made sure we had no contact with any other dogs. If it is kennel cough then thats how he would have picked it up.

I have made an appointment with vet for 11.20am. Will update you all after. Thanks for your advice


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Back from vet and although she didn't say it was kennel cough as such she said that it was obviously an infection or virus. His glands are up as I found near his jaw/ears but the other glands are fine so she doesn't think it's anything more sinister. She said if all glands were up it would indicate something else but she said it would be rare in such a young puppy so going down the route of infection and on antibiotics. I did say I was concerned about the antibiotics interfering with his immune system and development but she said these ones are fine and only for 7 days so wouldn't affect him like that. Made appt for next thurs and she said if glands haven't gone down then they would do tests on glands.


----------

